# Brain Maker



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

I just found this ridiculous website that "makes your brain" for you- it's just a random generator but some of them are really funny- just go to the website and translate it from Japanese and then post the results here!

Website

This is mine apparently:


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Drunk? I don't even drink :lol


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Do u think it's pretty accurate?


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol scarily accurate hehe.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.flasco.jp/brainmaker/?n=Colin&l=en

Hunger is probably right, don't like being called a liar though but I am a joyous person. So all in all pretty accurate.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Not entirely accurate :lol


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Hmm..


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

JustKittenRightMeow said:


> Lol scarily accurate hehe.


We can't go on together
And we can't build our dreams


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Hmm..


It seems to like making people drunk Lol

Apparently my middle name is all that stand between fatigue and drunk off my ***.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Mine is ****ing awesome beyond words:


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

^ Hahahaha what.










Oh.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> Mine is ****ing awesome beyond words:


Lol, I got this one too. :b


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Money money money!!! :b


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

cuppycake said:


> Money money money!!! :b


Gold digger! :teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Half of my brain was money and the other half was dream with worry in the center. I guess that's kind of accurate.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------

